# Anadrol V.S Superdrol



## YOUNG PRINCE (Jul 5, 2005)

As a experienced bodybuilder which product would you recommend to a body builder of 3 years experience, I mean im seeing good results with my current program, but im ready to take it to the next level. I'm aware that Anadrol is much stronger but superdrol has little side effects, so which is better potency/side effects or some what potent/and hardly any side effects?


----------



## LAM (Jul 5, 2005)

IMO, anadrol is usless for just about anyone who does not powerlift. you will lose the majority of the strength gains once you come off.  there are much more effective and safer steroids to take.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 5, 2005)

I love anadrol for the strength, but have never seen real size gains off of the weight I picked up other than in my legs - and it all goes away a few weeks after ceasing using it.

I would agree, anadrol for strength. Its hard enough on the liver and prostate I see no real reason to suggest using it to anyone who doesn't want it for a specific reason other than bodybuilding.


----------



## GFR (Jul 5, 2005)

Nothing I have ever done has even come close to Anadrol for pure power and size......but nothing went away as fast either....but it was fun while it lasted


----------



## tommyboy11 (Jul 5, 2005)

i jus came off of 4 weeks of anadrol and gained 16 pounds while on it with no adverse side effects other then a few pimples on my back, i been off like 5 days now and have not lost any strength whatsoever. I guess the test and tren are really goin full steam for me though cause i seem to be gettin stronger by the day, but i would only use anadrol if ur gonna use it to kickstart an injectable cycle like i did. I would never run it by itself though im sure you would lose everything right away.


----------



## GFR (Jul 5, 2005)

tommyboy11 said:
			
		

> i jus came off of 4 weeks of anadrol and gained 16 pounds while on it with no adverse side effects other then a few pimples on my back, i been off like 5 days now and have not lost any strength whatsoever. I guess the test and tren are really goin full steam for me though cause i seem to be gettin stronger by the day, but i would only use anadrol if ur gonna use it to kickstart an injectable cycle like i did. I would never run it by itself though im sure you would lose everything right away.


I never used it to jump start a cycle, it worked much better throwing it in the last 3 weeks of the cycle...


----------



## Mudge (Jul 5, 2005)

My best run of drol had me picking up a pound a day for 3 weeks, and I couldn't tell where it went except my lower body. I always have one week where all my major back lifts go up about 30+ pounds that very week, then things slow down from there. I was shrugging 600x12, doing bent over rows with 365-385 for my reps, raw benching 425, hammer curling 105s, my leg pressing hasn't really changed since then which is the only strength I retain... Damn near everything I would pull off the rack always felt light and I just felt invincible, I love drol but damn I have to hit saw palmetto bigtime, and I did score some high liver values on it one particular blood test, 25% over the norm, sometime back in january or february.

My upper body strength is always the first to go, and I seem to fall back to benching about 390 without my good buddy Ana D. Rol.

Test/tren/drol, nothing like it. I like dbol too but I have never yet run more than 25mg a day.


----------



## tommyboy11 (Jul 5, 2005)

wow mudge you were hammer curling 105s that damn impressive, and bent over rows of 365, shit i go to 185 and thats alot for me, i know that feeling on drol though yu practilly wanna through the friggin barbell around and the pumps are amazing i gained alot of size though in my upper body fromt the drol. My shoukders, traps, biceps, triceps and my back blew up i gained alittle size in my legs but it was mostly upper body for me. Ill admit too the test and tren are an awesome combo people tell me im gettin bigger by the day lol and my strengh is through the roof. Yesterday i pressed 345 on the bench for 5 reps and i was amazed at that cause it used to be my 1rm so its def a good mix the test and tren, again im really impressed with ur lifts very good bro, well im rambling here lemme go have a goodnight.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 5, 2005)

When I am injury free on drol you feel just damn invincible, I was hoping for an eventual 500 raw bench but I may never see it. I'm not a genetic superman so I am already doing 'ok' compared to where I started so long ago...

Here are the 100s, and its kind of hard to get a complete rep shot with a cam that has a 2 second delay  (digital), and yes I use some momentum.


----------



## tommyboy11 (Jul 6, 2005)

holy shit thats sick right there, man you got huge ass forearms, did you have forearms that big nauturaly or they jus got like that from doin 100 pound hammer curls hehe.Shit man i do up to 50 pound dumbells and i think thats good lol


----------



## Mudge (Jul 7, 2005)

I think they come out a bit just from holding the weight, they aren't all that big really. I think they are something like 3 inches behind my upper arm size.

I train forearms directly with 2 sets of wrist curls, I dont have any large muscles naturally.


----------



## EdwJ (Jun 12, 2008)

*Help please*

Hi I was wondering if somebody could give me some advice regarding super anadrol.I got a batch recently and want to know if 1 pill per day is too little to see results? I'm currently weighing 76km,also can I drink creatine while using super anadrol? And lastly how much should I be consuming to see proper results? Advice would be appreciated thanks.I'm 20 years old


----------



## workingatit43 (Jun 12, 2008)

EdwJ said:


> Hi I was wondering if somebody could give me some advice regarding super anadrol.I got a batch recently and want to know if 1 pill per day is too little to see results? I'm currently weighing 76km,also can I drink creatine while using super anadrol? And lastly how much should I be consuming to see proper results? Advice would be appreciated thanks.I'm 20 years old




At 20 yrs old you do not need to take it and your lack of knowledge makes it very dangerous


----------



## Chevrolet (Jun 12, 2008)

to take your workout to the next level, just keep doing it and pushing yourself. you dont need drugs.  
plenty of time to give yourself erection problems when you are older.


----------

